# Hey Yummy!



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

When are we going to see some pics of that awsome RS2 spec monster of yours?


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Hey Yummy! (duandcc)*

maybe when he gets it back


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Hey Yummy! (SuperGroove)*

Gets it back?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Hey Yummy! (duandcc)*

It spun a rod bearing on #5


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Hey Yummy! (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_It spun a rod bearing on #5









and this is the part where dave goes, "Phew...good thing I didn't buy that car!"


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Hey Yummy! (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_and this is the part where dave goes, "Phew...good thing I didn't buy that car!"


Ahhh...yup. I was SO close to buying that car. So close....







for Yummy...that sucks big time...broke his new toy already...I hate it when that happens....


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Hey Yummy! (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_

Ahhh...yup. I was SO close to buying that car. So close....







for Yummy...that sucks big time...broke his new toy already...I hate it when that happens....

really? I thought you couldn't get a loan for the car.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Hey Yummy! (SuperGroove)*

Nope, couln't get a loan for what he wanted for it, I was comtemplating using cash for the rest. But decided that it might be too highly modified to be a good long haul daily driver...


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Hey Yummy! (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Nope, couln't get a loan for what he wanted for it, I was comtemplating using cash for the rest. But decided that it might be too highly modified to be a good long haul daily driver...

stock performance is fine anyways, IMHO. Just add suspension, brakes, exhaust and chip, and the car is as good of a daily driver as any on the market today.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Hey Yummy! (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Gets it back?









Well tomorrow morning I'm be at my buddies shop, going to bolt the mostly rebuilt motor back to the tranny, back on all the mounts. Car should be all back and buttoned up by Friday, and I'll be back to boosting again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







.
The spun bearing was definitely a trip I won't be sad to be over.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Hey Yummy! (yumyjagermiester)*

Did ya get her back? We want pics!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Hey Yummy! (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_
stock performance is fine anyways, IMHO. Just add suspension, brakes, exhaust and chip, and the car is as good of a daily driver as any on the market today.

I couldn't agree with you more.
Plus my wife drives fast enough as it is....I couldn't imagine 400 horsepower under her right foot.


----------

